# Picaxe Controlled Witch Chants



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Here are my two witches, Agatha (Aggie) Weirding and Gretchen (Gertie) Weirding. I am using a Picaxe 08M2 and two RS 232 TTL mp3 modules from MDFly. By utilizing the "Busy" pin on the RS232's, I can call up files on the modules one after the other or together. There are still some bugs to work out, this video was more proof of concept.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Really nice! You got a couple of good voices for these ladies.


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

good job!


----------



## tstraub (Feb 26, 2012)

Looks great. I have been thinking about doing something similar. Now I know who to ask when I tackle mine.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Those look great - I love the way Aggie's mouth moves.
If I'm not mistaken, the ST400 board has a jumper to select between different filter caps to adjust the responsiveness of the servo. Might help with your lag issue.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> Really nice! You got a couple of good voices for these ladies.


Thanks Roxy, Daphne and Maggie did a phenomenal job. it was fun to watch as they recorded, they both got right into it!


hedg12 said:


> Those look great - I love the way Aggie's mouth moves.
> If I'm not mistaken, the ST400 board has a jumper to select between different filter caps to adjust the responsiveness of the servo. Might help with your lag issue.


Thanks hedg12, I forgot all about that, it did the trick, the servo is responding perfectly!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I...LOVE...THESE!! The fact you did this with 2 animtronics without 
VSA impresses me all to hell. 

TERRIFIC..Concept PROVED!

BTW, do you have a copy of the code you used? It would be very useful for us novice coders to see what you did. THANKS!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

That is some great work!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks Dr. Morbius and goneferal. Here is the code I used. The final code will randomly call up additional chants as well as trigger some other effects. I will post that code once the Witch scene is complete, probably around Halloween.


```
____________________________________________________
'#08M2 Picaxe control for multiple MDFly boards for Witch conversations

symbol Aggie = C.0 'MDFly 1 RX
symbol Gertie = C.4 'MDFly 2 RX
symbol Aggie_BZ = pinC.1 'MDFly 1 Busy
symbol Gertie_BZ =pinC.3 'MDFly 2 busy
symbol Baud =T4800 'MDFly baud Rate
symbol Trigger =C.2 'trigger, probably PIR
symbol debounce = b3

	Init:	
		high Aggie
		pause 400
		high Gertie
		pause 400			'starting point
		serout Aggie,Baud,($EF) 'stop MDFly 1
		serout Gertie, Baud, ($EF)'stop MDFly 2
		pause 6000			'wait 10 seconds
		serout Aggie, Baud, ($E8) 'set MDFly 1 volume
		serout Gertie, Baud, ($E8) 'set MDFly 2 volume
		pause 6000	 'wait 6 seconds 


	Happy_Halloween:
			serout Aggie,Baud,($F2,01) 'MDfly 1 RX line Call up Folder 2, File 1
			serout Gertie,Baud, ($F2,01)'MDfly 2 RX line Call up Folder 2, File 1
			pause 2000				' 2 second pause
			do while Aggie_BZ = 0		' loop while checking MDFly Busy pin
			loop
			
			serout Gertie, Baud, ($F2,02)	'etc
			pause 2000
			do while Gertie_BZ = 0
			loop
			
			serout Aggie, Baud, ($F2,03)
			pause 2000
			do while Aggie_BZ = 0
			loop
			
			serout Gertie, Baud, ($F2,04)
			pause 2000
			do while Gertie_BZ = 0
			loop
			
			
			serout Aggie, Baud, ($F2,05)
			pause 2000
			do while Aggie_BZ = 0
			loop
			
			serout Gertie, Baud, ($F2,06)
			pause 2000
			do while Gertie_BZ = 0
			loop
			
			serout Aggie, Baud, ($F2,07)
			pause 2000
			do while Aggie_BZ = 0
			loop
			goto Happy_Halloween
```
_____________________________________________________________________


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Keep us posted on all of your progress on these two, I've never done animatronics, but seeing these is really inspirational.


----------



## mendar (Aug 23, 2010)

Great Work, Now all I have to do is build a couple of Halstaff Standalone controllers for the Tendra cards I have ... thanks and much appreciated


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Always so jealous when I see stuff like this. I am soooo not ready to tackle projects like this yet. Really great movement and LOVE the story they are telling.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

This looks great eve as a POC piece!
I may be a uber novice coder where is the neck motion coming from?


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey they are Great! nicely done! that is also how I made my joking skeletons


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Palmdale Haunter said:


> This looks great eve as a POC piece!
> I may be a uber novice coder where is the neck motion coming from?


The 3 Axis movement is from a Pololu Micromaestro
http://www.pololu.com/catalog/product/1350
Great little units for the price and can be easily programmed. If you want ramdom movement, check out Halstaff's 3 axis thread. I'm using that on the eye movement.
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=29673&highlight=halstaff


----------

